# Advice on Logo



## Old Crow (Feb 7, 2009)

I have been trying to nail down a logo for a while now i am down to two different ones. Which one do you all like better? I want more of a brand logo but also want to look professional and not generic. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

Top one definately


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

the 2nd one looks like you do pest control...............

I like the 1st one.....the oval..........

Not too sure about the "fly hook"......don't know what that has to do with construction.....

just my 2¢


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:

I like the oval best.
Maybe a little more color?


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

The top one 
Make the Caddis Construction big an bold
Get rid of all other text
Especially the construction 
Its already in your name


----------



## INTRA (Nov 27, 2008)

Top for sure.:thumbsup: Scrap the other.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Top one - good call by nailkiller in dropping the extra "construction" also "Remodeling"
Caddis Construction
Residential * Commercial

work on the fly in the background...right now it just looks like scribbles.

Mac


----------



## cork-guy (May 1, 2010)

The first one hands down... maybe work on the color scheme a bit.


----------



## kswoodbutcher (Dec 4, 2010)

Top one :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Looks good for a campground, but like the others said, I'm not sure what a fly has to do with construction.


----------



## Old Crow (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the opinions guys. The fly comes from the Caddis fly used in fly fishing. I am an avid fly fisherman also so i wanted to incorporate that some how in the logo. Is it too miss leading?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

It's like the guys that have Deer Antlers or Beaver Tails on their Logo.

I really don't care up front what your Hobbies are. 
Later if the subject comes up...great....glad to talk about it.....

As far as the business goes, I want you to be fully invested in MY project. :thumbsup:


----------



## Teoli (Feb 27, 2010)

*Stealthfully misleading*

Definitely the top one.

I might tighten up the design of your "scribble" a little bit. It adds your own personal touch and is a good conversation starter when people ask. It'll hit home for the fisherman for sure. But downplay the actual literal fishing aspect. I kind of look at it like your good at catching customers and landing the job. 

It should be artistic and catch the eye but simply spell out what you do. Less is more. But a little color punch might help. 

Show us the final when you're done.


----------



## Bonzai (Dec 23, 2009)

BuiltByMAC said:


> Top one - good call by nailkiller in dropping the extra "construction" also "Remodeling"
> Caddis Construction
> Residential * Commercial
> 
> ...


What he said ;-)
Also worth considering what it will go on ie. will it stand out on a vehicle or could it do with more pop (in terms of color). Just my 1.5 cents


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I would get rid of the fly

Anyhow, I like the bottom one. Text only has been proven in studies to be more readable. An oval is great and all but it doesn't generate anything positive that effects you business. What it can do it take away from the readability of the name.

You want people to see it very clearly and remember it. A growing trend seems to be logos generated with letters called "typography logos"

It's not the the oval is bad but I would rather have clarity.

My opinion anyhow

Mike


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

FYI

Here is something to consider. Studies have also been done on banner advertising on websites. Wanna know which ones had the best click rates? It's a simple headline in red or blue with a white background and nothing else.

Photos and graphics on a logo or advertisement have been proven over and over to come in second place against simple text only.

Take it for what it's worth.

Mike


----------



## jason. (Aug 18, 2010)

The first one is definitely more appealing to the eye


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Top one definitely.

I'm guessing the op is an angler.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caddisfly


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Or maybe it denotes that he's "fishing" for prospects. :laughing:


----------



## TheJoel (Feb 4, 2011)

I like the top one better also, maybe you could make the center background white, and use a different color text so it "pops" out more.

I like the fly, but like others have said it has nothing to do with construction.


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

The original posters logo looks like it should be used for a Bait & Tackle shop. I would re-think your strategy.

A logo's sole purpose should be to easily identify the service your company provides, when driving down the road at 50 mph. Lots of contractors make the same mistakes when starting out.

For example. My company has always provided Wood Flooring, and Carpentry services. Look below at my companies first logo.










What the hell is it? People thought my company had something to do with Cars, or racing. It was obviously a bad choice.

Realizing my limitations, I contacted a professional designer. We spent hours at my office discussing my business and the services we provide. He showed me his portfolio of past clients, which included logos for many large commercial corporations. Finally after many revisions he came up with the logo I use now for my company, which identifies well with my companies services IMO.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

lawndart said:


> The original posters logo looks like it should be used for a Bait & Tackle shop. I would re-think your strategy.
> 
> A logo's sole purpose should be to easily identify the service your company provides, when driving down the road at 50 mph. Lots of contractors make the same mistakes when starting out.
> 
> ...


That's actually one of my favorite logos I've seen on the forum. Another one of my favorites is "Thinkpainting"

Clear, simple, and people remember it.

Mike


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

I have to agree with the take on personal interests as a logo. There was an hvac outfit here that had a snowboarder as his logo. I am sure he was a nice guy and all, and don't know anything about his work. But, I am sure it had a negative effect on getting work. I don't see that outfit on the streets anymore. As Mike says, if you have game, that's what is most important, but the personal interest thing does not give a good first impression.

Which one is better? It doesn't matter what we think, it's the one you like. It's your gig.


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> That's actually one of my favorite logos I've seen on the forum. Another one of my favorites is "Thinkpainting"
> 
> Clear, simple, and people remember it.
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the compliment Mike. I agree it is clear simple, and to the point, although recently I had a friend tell me it looked like "A Broken Table" lol


----------



## EclipsePainting (Dec 7, 2010)

Old Crow said:


> Thanks for the opinions guys. The fly comes from the Caddis fly used in fly fishing. I am an avid fly fisherman also so i wanted to incorporate that some how in the logo. Is it too miss leading?


Elk hair Caddis is my favorite fly to use when fly fishing!! I've taken a lot of big rainbows during spring afternoons in PA, and I caught some small cutthroats in Wyoming using size 24 Brown Caddis on the Snake River...Anyhow, COOL LOGO! I bet you'll book a lot of fly fishing enthusiasts like myself!:clap:

If I am ever in NC I'm going to bring my fly rod and give you a call!


----------



## EclipsePainting (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh Hey, 
And one other question...what do you think about this logo that I'm working on?


----------



## Deckem (Jan 27, 2011)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Ok suckas, my bisness name isn't "Mike's Plumbing".
> 
> We will have to agree to disagree on names. Ever here of .....
> 
> ...


What do you have against Walt Disney, why isn't he on his list, do you hate mice, do you think their goofy...just kidding....Great Point, Mike!


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

EclipsePainting said:


> Oh Hey,
> And one other question...what do you think about this logo that I'm working on?


I would turn the brush around and put a dot on top. Don't get me wrong, it's fine. But, since you were asking, the brush looks more like a T than an I.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

On second thought, That brush does look a little phallic if turned right side up...nevermind. It's fine as it is.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Get rid of the house and that log would look sweet. 2 different graphics is a little much.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Mpc_Mikey said:


> Makes you look for a sec then Look at the Big name on the Truck.


You don't want someone to have to search your logo to find out what you do.

The 'trick' to a logo is that you "get it" from a glance ......otherwise it doesn't register.

Just my 2¢


----------

